# Spurs sign Tony to a 6 yr 66 million dollar deal!



## GODisaSpursFan (Mar 25, 2003)

http://www.tp9.net/en/itw.php?id=17

     :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

HELL YES!!!!!!



MY boy TP will be around for 6 more years.....that's what I'm freakin talking about. I didn't find out about this until just now, since I was at work and school all day. Anywho, I'm glad Holt sucked in his gut and put the money on the table....he had to.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

gre


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

Great news . Now that this part of the business is done , let's talk of what is really important : winning  .


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

Amazing!

Now Parker can focus in the game, and I hope that he will evolve a lot this season, and become the player that he has the talent to be. 

It´s great to realize that our starting lineup is signed for others seasons, this way the group can become stronger.


----------



## GODisaSpursFan (Mar 25, 2003)

*Spurs, Parker agree at 11th hour*

Web Posted: 11/02/2004 12:33 AM CST

_Johnny Ludden
San Antonio Express-News_

Tony Parker strolled into the Spurs' practice facility a little past 9:30 p.m. Monday and put pen to paper on a six-year, $66 million contract extension, ending an unusual final 12 hours of negotiations that began with coach Gregg Popovich aggressively lobbying ownership on behalf of the point guard.

Parker agreed to the extension, which will keep him under contract through the 2010-11 season, less than three hours before the NBA deadline expired. Had the Spurs not extended Parker's contract Monday, he would have become a restricted free agent at the end of the season.

"I'm thrilled," Popovich said. "This gives everybody a sense of security and family to know our core group is going to be here a long time. Credit (Spurs chairman) Peter Holt to be open enough and objective enough to listen to us so many times. Most people would have shut us out."

Holt had been reluctant to increase the team's $64 million offer, causing negotiations to hit an impasse the middle of last week. On Friday, Popovich said he was disappointed with the decision and urged Holt to reconsider. Holt denied the request.

Spurs officials and Parker both thought any chance of striking a deal had passed until Popovich intervened one final time Monday morning and implored Holt to improve the offer. Tim Duncan also had told Popovich the team would be better off signing Parker now then trying to wait until next summer.

"Timmy let me know how important he thinks Tony is to the program," Popovich said, "and that the sooner we're all together the better."

Following Monday's practice, Popovich informed Parker that Holt had agreed to $66 million. Parker, who had privately told Popovich a week ago that he would likely compromise at $66 million, agreed to the financial terms and prematurely announced the agreement as "a done deal" on his Web site Monday afternoon.

Holt "had no other option and had to fold under the fire he was facing," Parker wrote.

Despite Parker's exuberance, Spurs general manager R.C. Buford and Parker's agent, Marc Fleisher, continued to disagree on how the deal should be structured until late Monday. Fleisher wanted to include a trade kicker and an early opt-out clause in the contract before deferring to Parker, who waived both requests after having dinner with Spurs scouting director Lance Blanks.

A little past 8:15 p.m., one Spurs official said he was pessimistic the deal would get done.

"I'm happy because Tony's happy," Fleisher said. "He's looking forward to trying to win another championship with the Spurs.

"I think he's happy this has passed. It was getting a little harried there in the end."

Parker's contract matches the six-year, $66 million deal David Robinson received in 1995 as the second-largest in franchise history. Tim Duncan signed a seven-year, $122 million deal in July 2003.

Parker will earn $1.5 million this season in the final year of his rookie contract. His salary will jump to more than $8 million for the 2005-06 season.

Holt said Saturday he was reluctant to make a larger offer because the NBA's collective bargaining agreement expires at the end of the season and he could not accurately project the franchise's financial future. At the same time he conceded he might have to pay significantly more next summer to keep Parker.

"I think Peter is in the toughest position because he doesn't know the (new CBA) rules yet and this (contract) is a lot of money," Popovich said. "He waited a long time and kept listening to input. In the end, he thought it was the best thing to do because he's also excited about Tony and his future. We all reached this decision together."

By extending Parker's contract, the Spurs locked up the core of their team for the foreseeable future. Duncan and Manu Ginobili, who signed a six-year, $52 million deal in July, are under contract through the 2009-10 season. Rasho Nesterovic and Malik Rose have contracts that run another five seasons. Brent Barry recently signed a four-year, $21 million deal and Bruce Bowen is signed for at least three more seasons.

With the Spurs set to open the season against Sacramento on Wednesday, Popovich is glad to have his starting point guard re-focused.

"I think in the last few days Tony has been really frazzled, confused and nervous about what he should do: Do I wait? Do I take this deal?" Popovich said. "When you're doing that all day and all night, you're 22, and the season is upon you, it wears on you. I think it would have continued to wear on him during the season in ways he couldn't fathom.

"Now he's got to be the freest feeling guy in the world."

Worth noting: The Spurs on Monday placed three players on the injured list to get down to the NBA-mandated 12-man active roster for opening night of the regular season. Power forward-center Sean Marks (lower back spasms), forward Linton Johnson III (sprained left ankle) and guard Romain Sato (left patella tendinitis) went on the list. Marks and Johnson missed all seven preseason games. 


http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/basketball/nba/spurs/stories/MYSA110204.1C.parker.168d3a5e.html


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GODisaSpursFan</b>!
> *Spurs, Parker agree at 11th hour*
> 
> Web Posted: 11/02/2004 12:33 AM CST
> ...





I'm extremely happy with Popovich, because he put some much needed emphasis on this extension. Even though it looked like they were going to drop the ball, our owners finally agreed to give the man his money.


----------



## GODisaSpursFan (Mar 25, 2003)

Our core and team is pretty much set for the next few years! Our core even longer!

Tony - 2011
Manu - 2011
Tim - 2010
Rasho - 2009
Malik - 2008
Brent - 2008
Beno - 2008
Bowen - 2008
Linton - 2007
Sato - 2007

With the MLE next summer for signing Scola and resigning Devin Brown.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GODisaSpursFan</b>!
> Our core and team is pretty much set for the next few years! Our core even longer!
> 
> Tony - 2011
> ...


Holy crap is that correct?? barring injuries the Spurs should be a top 4 team in the West until 2010.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

This is great news! Parker deserves every bit of the money he is getting, in my opinion. I hope he is around for years to come and hope he keeps playing with the eagerness and love that he has for the game. I couldn't think of a better guy to run our offense than TP. Thank God the management didn't let a few million come in between them.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

WOW!

The Spurs know how to run an organization. Getting rid of this distraction early on and just paying the man...they've got the core locked up for a long time.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Considering some of the ridiculous signings this offseason, this is a great signing for the Spurs, as usual. Damn, they know how to run a franchise.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

The Spurs *used* to know how to run a franchise. They used to be one of the best teams at managing the salary cap, but the past couple of years they've been overpaying players left and right (Malik Rose, Rasho Nesterovic, Manu Ginobili, and Tony Parker). They're still a title contender because they have Tim Duncan, but three years from now if he's not quite playing at an MVP level anymore, people will look at these bad contracts as the Spurs' downfall, you watch.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> Correction, the Spurs *used* to know how to run a franchise. They used to be one of the best teams at managing the salary cap, but the past couple of years they've been overpaying players left and right (Malik Rose, Rasho Nesterovic, Manu Ginobili, and Tony Parker). They're still a title contender because they have Tim Duncan, but three years from now if he's not quite playing at an MVP level anymore, people will look at these bad contracts as the Spurs' downfall, you watch.





Although I can't look in a crystal ball like you three years into the future, I pretty much agree that the Spurs have been a little too friendly in handing out cash. For Rose and Rasho, I just don't like the length's of their contracts. It's hard to imagine either player being productive in 4-5 years from now. As for Ginobili, if you've seen him play so far this year, and have watched him play in the Olympics, Manu got paid accordingly. He's a bad mother, and if Pop doesn't lose confidence in the guy (again), Manu will earn every penny of his contract. As for Parker, I still think it was a nice deal. He will get better through the length of his contract, while the other guys you mentioned are going to get worse.




One thing not to forget about the Spurs though is how they got to the point they are now. They've turned Bruce Bowen into a defensive player of the year canidate. They've taken flyers on Manu and Parker in the draft, and seriously cashed in. They've continued to draft foreign players who have been very nice players overseas (Scola, Udrih, to name a few), and the Spurs have turned nobodies into somebodies for the last 3-4 years......Stephen Jackson, Devin Brown, Jason Hart, etc. The Spurs have an eye for talent, and as long as they keep finding the gems like mentioned above, I will be sleeping good in three years knowing that the Spurs will still be title contenders.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> The Spurs *used* to know how to run a franchise. They used to be one of the best teams at managing the salary cap, but the past couple of years they've been overpaying players left and right (Malik Rose, Rasho Nesterovic, Manu Ginobili, and Tony Parker). They're still a title contender because they have Tim Duncan, but three years from now if he's not quite playing at an MVP level anymore, people will look at these bad contracts as the Spurs' downfall, you watch.


i agree. parker and manu are both good players but in a couple of years these deals will look pretty bad. the spurs may have their core locked up, but they won't have much cap room anytime soon. for the 2008/2009 season they already have almost $50 million in salary with just 4 players(duncan at 20.5, manu at 10, rasho at 8.5, and parker at 10+).

as long as duncan continues to produce at at mvp level, they will be right in the title picture but as soon as he starts to slip, this team could go downhill fast.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> One thing not to forget about the Spurs though is how they got to the point they are now. They've turned Bruce Bowen into a defensive player of the year canidate. They've taken flyers on Manu and Parker in the draft, and seriously cashed in. They've continued to draft foreign players who have been very nice players overseas (Scola, Udrih, to name a few), and the Spurs have turned nobodies into somebodies for the last 3-4 years......Stephen Jackson, Devin Brown, Jason Hart, etc. The Spurs have an eye for talent, and as long as they keep finding the gems like mentioned above, I will be sleeping good in three years knowing that the Spurs will still be title contenders.


That's all well and good, but finding "steals" in the draft and free agency is hardly ever enough to make you a title contender. Ginobili and Parker may be great considering where they were drafted, but they're not great in the sense that they can lead you to a championship. The Bucks are another team that has done a great job at finding nice players off the scrap heap, and all it's done for them is make them a .500 team, which is what the Spurs would be without Tim Duncan.

Like I said before, if Duncan is still playing like an MVP six years from now, then the Spurs will still be title contenders, and no one will care whether Tony Parker is overpaid.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> 
> 
> That's all well and good, but finding "steals" in the draft and free agency is hardly ever enough to make you a title contender. Ginobili and Parker may be great considering where they were drafted, but they're not great in the sense that they can lead you to a championship. The Bucks are another team that has done a great job at finding nice players off the scrap heap, and all it's done for them is make them a .500 team, which is what the Spurs would be without Tim Duncan.
> ...





The point in finding "steals" in the draft was to counter-act the argument that the Spurs are doomed without cap space. If they can keep finding these "steals" in the draft and keep turning minimum wage players into productive players, cap space won't matter in the future. Plus, the MLE will be there, so that's even more of an opportunity to add talent. As for the Bucks, the thing is, they don't have a Tim Duncan. We do. I'm not sure how the Bucks are a good comparison.



All in all though, I agree with the basic thing you're saying: The Spurs have dished out a lot of cash over a long period of time, and if our players don't pan out like they are supposed, the Spurs will be in trouble. However, they are not doomed because of no cap flexibilty.


----------

